# War in Holland



## Marcel (Jan 10, 2010)

Found a website with very interesting photo's made during the war in may 1940.
Website
Two higlights:
The destroyer Van Galen tried to remove the german paratroopers from the Willemsbrug in Rotterdam. It was attacked by german a/c while doing that.






A Fokker G.1 Mercury on fire:


----------



## Njaco (Jan 10, 2010)

Great stuff! Those pics are great but the He 111 attacking the ship just doesn't look right. Could be early version of photoshop?


----------



## Marcel (Jan 10, 2010)

It's possible, there are more pre-photoshop-photoshopped pictures on the site.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 10, 2010)

That was my first reaction on the first one too. Looks to me like a Ju-88. The cross on the underside of the wing is added in (wrong perspective) and there's no way he would have released the bombs that late. Next picture would have been that plane hitting the water.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 10, 2010)

my thoughts exactly.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 10, 2010)

What a pic of the Fokker....

and the He-111.....I think is Bull...


----------



## N4521U (Jan 10, 2010)

"pull up, pull up" is all I can hear in that bomb attack shot! Seems the two bombs would still be more in line with flight at that angle and speed? No? cheers, Bill


----------



## Heinz (Jan 10, 2010)

Interesting stuff Marcel! 8)


----------



## Marcel (Jan 11, 2010)

Guys, you should look at the other pics on the site. They're quite someting and most of them not fake. One is virtually taken in my backyard, although my house wasn't there at the time. About the Van Galen: It's fake, the Van Galen was attacked by Ju87's, not 88's.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2010)

Interesting pictures there, thanks for sharing.


----------

